# Ostarine's suppression to a healthy HPTA



## swole troll

Anyone have any experience with ostarine use that can give advice on its suppression?

to me it seemed like a bit of a useless compound after i found out it was mildly suppressive therefore counter intuitive to use during PCT

and then if youre blood work is normal why would you go for SARM's over say a mild test cycle which would offer far greater results

then i thought of a scenario it could be useful in:

you're fully recovered from your previous cycle but not ready to jump back on yet for what ever reason but you want to shed some of the excess body fat gained during your last PCT, so you run a 50mg ostarine cycle whilst cutting, bear in mind you're HPTA was in full working order when you jumped on the osta, would you still need to go the usual gear route of PCT then time on plus PCT equals time off

or could you just come off the ostarine and bounce back fairly quickly then run a proper cycle when ready

my confusion is how suppressive this stuff is and the procedure around coming off / PCT and time off ect


----------



## swole troll

bump


----------



## oxy2000

was thinkin of tryin the same thing myself , info on how supressive seems very limited


----------



## swole troll

oxy2000 said:


> was thinkin of tryin the same thing myself , info on how supressive seems very limited


there's not a lot out there which is a shame as for the individual case ive found with blood work both pre and post cycle you cant really reach any solid conclusions on its level of suppression as its just one individuals experience also he ran an extremely mild cycle:

"On August 9th 2012, having never cycled anything, I did a random blood test and had the following results:
------------------
Total test: 565 (348-1197)
Free test: 14.4 (8.7-25.1)
LH: 1.9 (1.7-8.6)
FSH: 1.6 (1.5-12.4)
Estradiol: 18.0 (7.6-42.6)
Cholesterol: 154
Trigs: 51
HDL: 67
LDL: 77
VLDL: 10
------------------

Fast forward nearly 1.5 years....

I started a 7-week Ostarine cycle (can't remember why I ended up doing 7 and not 6 weeks) at approximately 10mg/day on Feb 22, 2014. On March 27, I took a blood test and:
--------------------
(no free testosterone this draw)
Total test: 140 (Low)
LH: 1.5 (Low)
FSH: 1.0 (Low)
Estradiol: 11.8
Cholesterol: 140
Trigs: 85
HDL: 37 (Low)
LDL: 86
VLDL: 17
--------------------

I finished the 7-week cycle and ended it on April 11th. I started a PCT on April 15th consisting of 12.5mg clomid EOD and 5mg nolvadex EOD...so I alternated them. I ended that PCT on May 15th. I had blood drawn on August 13th at 7:50am:
--------------------
(no LH/FSH this draw)
Total test: 747
Free test: 11.7
Estradiol: 8.8
Cholesterol: 147
Trigs: 42
HDL: 62
LDL: 77
VLDL: 8
--------------------"


----------



## Fluke82

swole troll said:


> there's not a lot out there which is a shame as for the individual case ive found with blood work both pre and post cycle you cant really reach any solid conclusions on its level of suppression as its just one individuals experience also he ran an extremely mild cycle:
> 
> On August 9th 2012, having never cycled anything, I did a random blood test and had the following results:
> ------------------
> Total test: 565 (348-1197)
> Free test: 14.4 (8.7-25.1)
> LH: 1.9 (1.7-8.6)
> FSH: 1.6 (1.5-12.4)
> Estradiol: 18.0 (7.6-42.6)
> Cholesterol: 154
> Trigs: 51
> HDL: 67
> LDL: 77
> VLDL: 10
> ------------------
> 
> Fast forward nearly 1.5 years....
> 
> I started a 7-week Ostarine cycle (can't remember why I ended up doing 7 and not 6 weeks) at approximately 10mg/day on Feb 22, 2014. On March 27, I took a blood test and:
> --------------------
> (no free testosterone this draw)
> Total test: 140 (Low)
> LH: 1.5 (Low)
> FSH: 1.0 (Low)
> Estradiol: 11.8
> Cholesterol: 140
> Trigs: 85
> HDL: 37 (Low)
> LDL: 86
> VLDL: 17
> --------------------
> 
> I finished the 7-week cycle and ended it on April 11th. I started a PCT on April 15th consisting of 12.5mg clomid EOD and 5mg nolvadex EOD...so I alternated them. I ended that PCT on May 15th. I had blood drawn on August 13th at 7:50am:
> --------------------
> (no LH/FSH this draw)
> Total test: 747
> Free test: 11.7
> Estradiol: 8.8
> Cholesterol: 147
> Trigs: 42
> HDL: 62
> LDL: 77
> VLDL: 8
> --------------------


Seems like the PCT actually kickstarted your test levels into higher than natty lol.

And Osta seems more suprresive then I thought.


----------



## swole troll

Drogon said:


> Seems like the PCT actually kickstarted your test levels into higher than natty lol.
> 
> And Osta seems more suprresive then I thought.


this wasnt my blood work

but yes his 'mild' pct does seem to have had a profound effect on his blood work

im hoping this guy's just a weird responder and its not really that suppressive

i've heard of guys running double his dose for the duration of their PCT's and still recovering
if it was that suppressive to everyone who took it then you'd essentially be recovering with no PCT

it's odd that there isnt more people chiming in on their experiences with the stuff, its been out a while now and was tooted as the best thing since sliced bread in terms of bridging without gear when it first came out


----------



## lukeyybrown1

swole troll said:


> Anyone have any experience with ostarine use that can give advice on its suppression?
> 
> to me it seemed like a bit of a useless compound after i found out it was mildly suppressive therefore counter intuitive to use during PCT
> 
> and then if youre blood work is normal why would you go for SARM's over say a mild test cycle which would offer far greater results
> 
> then i thought of a scenario it could be useful in:
> 
> you're fully recovered from your previous cycle but not ready to jump back on yet for what ever reason but you want to shed some of the excess body fat gained during your last PCT, so you run a 50mg ostarine cycle whilst cutting, bear in mind you're HPTA was in full working order when you jumped on the osta, would you still need to go the usual gear route of PCT then time on plus PCT equals time off
> 
> or could you just come off the ostarine and bounce back fairly quickly then run a proper cycle when ready
> 
> my confusion is how suppressive this stuff is and the procedure around coming off / PCT and time off ect


Would love some more information this also. Take a look at this mate

http://www.ergo-log.com/enobosarmtrial.html


----------



## lukeyybrown1

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/160967-ostarine-pct-blood-test-results-plus-pics/?do=embed


----------



## swole troll

lukeyybrown1 said:


> Would love some more information this also. Take a look at this mate
> 
> http://www.ergo-log.com/enobosarmtrial.html


interesting

such small doses as well

i thought the norm was 25-50mg but theyre advocating 3mg

with results not to be sniffed at either

"In 3 mg doses ostarine boosted lean body mass by 1.4 kg" (over a 12 week period)









youve got to wonder though do the effects still apply at such low doses to people who have been training for X amount of years and or have ran a few steroid cycles?

to an untrained joe off the street gaining an extra 1.4 kg over a 12 week period whilst on some kind of performance enhancing drug over someone whos not it makes you wonder if it would be that effective to the trained individual

either way its food for thought and the study would suggest that even at very low doses it does have a positive effect on LBM

and for the main purpose i am interested in ostarine is mainly to preserve LBM whilst in a caloric deficit NOT running any AAS


----------



## lukeyybrown1

swole troll said:


> interesting
> such small doses as well
> 
> i thought the norm was 25-50mg but theyre advocating 3mg
> 
> with results not to be sniffed at either
> 
> "In 3 mg doses ostarine boosted lean body mass by 1.4 kg" (over a 12 week period)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youve got to wonder though do the effects still apply at such low doses to people who have been training for X amount of years and or have ran a few steroid cycles?
> 
> to an untrained joe off the street gaining an extra 1.4 kg over a 12 week period whilst on some kind of performance enhancing drug over someone whos not it makes you wonder if it would be that effective to the trained individual
> 
> either way its food for thought and the study would suggest that even at very low doses it does have a positive effect on LBM
> 
> and for the main purpose i am interested in ostarine is mainly to preserve LBM whilst in a caloric deficit NOT running any AAS


Like you said some good food for thought.

For me I am looking for alternatives that will not shut me down or make any further damage to my test levels whilst running PCT.

I suppose the only way to find out is get bloods drawn... take a small dose for 4 weeks and get blood drawn again. This will then really give you an idea on it.


----------



## swole troll

lukeyybrown1 said:


> Like you said some good food for thought.
> 
> For me I am looking for alternatives that will not shut me down or make any further damage to my test levels whilst running PCT.
> 
> I suppose the only way to find out is get bloods drawn... take a small dose for 4 weeks and get blood drawn again. This will then really give you an idea on it.


i think thats what ill do, I've just started PCT 5 days ago and not due to cycle again until around february

so ill get bloods around then to see if im back to baseline and then another set of bloods post ostarine use as you said to see how suppressive it really is for me as an individual

ive been using peptides this PCT; Ipamorelin and mod-grf at 100mcg each x3 times per day, ill report back my experience with them in my PCT thread if i think theyre a worthy addition to PCT (cant really see how they wont be given the method of action)


----------



## lukeyybrown1

swole troll said:


> i think thats what ill do, I've just started PCT 5 days ago and not due to cycle again until around february
> so ill get bloods around then to see if im back to baseline and then another set of bloods post ostarine use as you said to see how suppressive it really is for me as an individual
> 
> ive been using peptides this PCT; Ipamorelin and mod-grf at 100mcg each x3 times per day, ill report back my experience with them in my PCT thread if i think theyre a worthy addition to PCT (cant really see how they wont be given the method of action)


I have ran peptides before with great success so certainly gonna grab some ASAP. Where would you recommend me to get them from?


----------



## swole troll

lukeyybrown1 said:


> I have ran peptides before with great success so certainly gonna grab some ASAP. Where would you recommend me to get them from?


i ordered mine from peptides UK (look up their combo packages, more cost effective)

if its any consolation i have suffered a bit of wrist ache since starting (i believe this is attributed to high GH) and i do seem to be retaining my fullness during these early stages of PCT plus my sleep is most certainly improved

i went with ipamorelin and mod-grf, ipam because of it not effecting the cortisol im trying to control during PCT

EDIT - careful you order off of the correct peptidesuk as someone warned me a while back about a hoax site using a similar address and using the name to con people

here is the front end of the site im referring to

View attachment 115499


----------

